# Novatwist...I love them



## Rob Kneeland (Nov 30, 2020)

I was disposing of a lot of twist cap bottles from the commercial wines we were consuming, and buying cork top bottles. Had a rethink and found Novatwist as a possible solution. I bought 60 caps to try them and was VERY happy with the results. They are easy and quick to install and look very professional. I would say they install quicker than corks and much quicker if you are doing shrink capsules. They were a bit pricey at the 60 unit level but a box of 1000 looks to be quite economical.

They seem to be more popular outside of North America but they can be found in the US and Canada. I have no affiliation with them but am definitely a fan.


----------



## franc1969 (Dec 1, 2020)

Where can you get them from? When I looked 2-3 years ago, they were extremely hard to find. I understand there is a new distributor.
Forgot to mention this is USA buying.


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Dec 1, 2020)

I got a quote from waterloocontainer.com in the US. This was for a box of 1000. In Canada Scottlabs has them, also a box of 1000.

I bought 60 from Clickabrew in maritime Canada. Will order 1000 shortly.


----------



## Bliorg (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you have a reasonable source for new bottles, or are you only reusing? I'm having a bear of a time finding the bottles I want in less than a pallet quantity...


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Dec 1, 2020)

We consume an embarrassing amount of wine, hence I do have a ready supply of bottles. Part of why I want (need) to embrace this hobby!


----------



## winemanden (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you have to remove all the metal from the bottle or do they fit over the top?


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Dec 1, 2020)

Gotta remove the metal. No loss of blood yet, but it is risky. I use an inexpensive paring knife and a pair of pliers. Should probably wear gloves.

The Novatwist are just as challenging to remove after using but, being plastic, less likely to lead to stitches. (the cap unscrews but the collar remains)


----------



## franc1969 (Dec 1, 2020)

Have you reused the Novatwist? Some of the sites say you can. Trying to figure out what I need from year to year.
I have a steady supply of cork finish bottles, but most of what I find as clear or 375ml / 500 ml are screwtop. That's what I want them for, and a good deal of that is for cordials and flavored liqueurs. I don't care as much about oxygen ingress, just sanitizing in between.
I need to search for smaller quantity to try before I'd buy 1000.


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Dec 1, 2020)

I only just started with them. But, once they are opened, the cap separates from the collar. Resealable, I suppose so, but I don't think I would. I have read here that some re-use the commercial screw tops, but again I would choose not to.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Dec 2, 2020)

Reuse the nova twist. I have been using them for three or four years. Some of my refres summer fruit wines are in bottles that have done two or three cycles. I rate them ten out of ten.

NovaTwist is very different to the commercial metal tops. As the welds on those fasteners can leak. Dig around on the NovaTwist web site. They explain it there.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 3, 2020)

Curious what pricing is like for 1,000. I pay about 20 cents each (including shipping) for good quality, custom corks in that quantity.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Dec 3, 2020)

They are expensive compared to cork hence the need to get several cycles out of each novatwist. I’m in New Zealand - so our prices get a bit skewed by shipping costs. I also need to stand my bottles up as I no longer filter so need to have any sediment settle on the bottom and found that corks were drying out because of my storage decision.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 3, 2020)

Closures – Winemaker Products here is place in USA for supply of Novatwist as for bottle need thread 30H60 which the commercial bottle screw top are. I was lucky and found winery doing the screw tops and had the bottles I wanted.


----------



## franc1969 (Dec 3, 2020)

I swear I saw ScottLabs showed the Novatwist yesterday, but today can't find them. I think I found $0.35 before shipping on 1000. I haven't checked Waterloo Container, I really don't need that many, still working through my corks.


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Dec 4, 2020)

Scottlabs shows them at 155.00 CAD per 1000 in black. Shipping additional. (as of Dec 4 2020)


----------



## WillShill (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m in UK and have been using them for a while and have reused them with no issues, only problem I’ve gave bottles to friends and asked them to return bottles, the mangled mess they’ve made of the novatwist caps made them unusable, thought screw caps were a simple concept


----------



## Juniper Hill (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks really neat! Do you need to have threaded bottles for them to work or will a "normal" glass bottle work with there? Any experience with longer-term aging?


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Dec 5, 2020)

You need the screw top wine bottles.

Long term aging I am not sure. There would be zero micro oxidization so would a wine age normally? I dunno.


----------



## Trevisan (Dec 6, 2020)

WillShill said:


> I’m in UK and have been using them for a while and have reused them with no issues, only problem I’ve gave bottles to friends and asked them to return bottles, the mangled mess they’ve made of the novatwist caps made them unusable, thought screw caps were a simple concept



I use them for my Rose, Pinot Grigio and Sauvignon Blanc. I too reuse them without issues. However, I have found it not simple to break the seal between the cap and the collar because holding the collar firmly still while twisting the cap is not easy. I do recommend them though.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Dec 6, 2020)

Venatorscribe said:


> They are expensive compared to cork hence the need to get several cycles out of each novatwist. I’m in New Zealand - so our prices get a bit skewed by shipping costs. I also need to stand my bottles up as I no longer filter so need to have any sediment settle on the bottom and found that corks were drying out because of my storage decision.


Have you thought of storing your bottles on their side, and only placing them upright a day or so before you intend to imbibe? Just a thought.......................DizzyIzzy


----------



## Eric Huser (Dec 9, 2020)

We just cork our twist top. Never had a problem.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Dec 10, 2020)

i normally bottle after at least three to five rankings so sediment isn’t that great but I’m a fussy prick and even a little residual smear down the side of a bottle would make me feel disappointed- hence the beauty of the nova twist - now I can stand them up and let any bottle sediment sit comfortably on the bottom. And, in the case of my fruit wines - a bit of chilling in the fridge helps to hold it there. However - this doesn’t stop me from thinking I should filter. and that is a nagging obsession causing me to keep checking all the filtration forums. But honestly, I just like to think of myself as an old medieval monk in the basement of an old monastery making the booze for the good folks upstairs. I have never disclosed this to my wife - thank god she doesn’t read this blog. Have a nice Friday folks.


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Jul 19, 2022)

1000 Novatwist from Scotts Lab Canada. Happiness is.....


I am happy!


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jul 19, 2022)

1000 novatwists ! What are you planning


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Jul 19, 2022)

One heck of a weekend!!!

Or, not having to buy closures for a while. I find them quicker and more elegant than corks.


----------

